# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola, me presento.

## pozi2008

me llamo enrique, tengo 31 años y soy de valencia. empiezo ahora con la "magia" simplemente como hobby ya que ahora dispongo de tiempo libre  :Smile1: . lo que mas me gusta es la numismagia y es eso lo que estoy practicando.

un saludo.

----------


## mnlmato

Bienvenido, pues si te gusta la numismagia adelante que está muy bien

Un saludo

----------


## FranLH

Bienvenido, escogiste el mejor lugar  :Wink1:   si te gusta la numismagia y sobretodo las monedas mirate videos de un tal MNLMATO :D y abrochate el cinturón, que disfrutarás  :Wink1:  

Un saludo.

----------


## DaarkBro

Bienvenido.
Wao, numismago, tiempo que no veía una presentación de uno.. xd

Saludos!

----------


## charlygs

bienvenido amigo, como veras yo tampoco llevo mucho por aquí pero encontrad muchas cosas de interés, por cierto veo que eres de valencia yo también, pasare por la sección de NOTICIAS Y EVENTOS- ENCUENTROS allí hay un post sobre la gente de valencia haber si hacemos algún tipo de quedada vale espero verte pronto por allí, un saludooo

----------


## Javivy

Bienvenido! Disfruta mucho del foro que aqui se aprende un monton  :Wink1:

----------


## pozi2008

Bueno, despues de que me diagnosticaran una enfermedad deje de entrar y de aprender. Ahora estoy repasando los libros y de vuelta al ruedo. Tengo tiempo para aprender y ya estoy estable. Un saludo a todos

----------


## javirulo007

> Bienvenido.
> Wao, numismago, tiempo que no veía una presentación de uno.. xd
> 
> Saludos!


Pues yo me presenté hace cuatro días y ni un hola de respuesta jajajaja
Por cierto, también numismago, aunque empecé con cartas.

----------


## bydariogamer

Bienvenido de nuevo :302:  :302:

----------


## bydariogamer

Por cierto, en Ilusionismo general hay varias preguntas sin responder y aunque el foro ya no es muy activo estaría bien saber la respuesta antes de morir XD

----------


## Almoris09

Yo también soy nueva por aquí y estoy tanteando un poco el tema de espectáculos con fuego. Bienvenido!

----------

